

Lush cosmetics in YouTube address dispute - davidbarker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33223511

======
pbhjpbhj
Google appear not to understand what "don't be evil" means.

I wonder what sort of consideration (ie monetary exchange) is involved in
their "algorithm" that they're using to make important business decisions such
as whether to screw over long term clients and redirect those clients
trademark's to some other client's content who holds the same trademark in a
different field (make-up).

